# Englishman crew 1949



## Paulh54 (Apr 25, 2012)

Had this old photo for decades and only ever knew 3 of the names of the crew. Can any of you UTC lads help fill in the spaces?
Sid Hawkings is on the far left, my dad George Henson is on the far right, and Charlie Laurence is in the middle at the back. 
The back of the photo gives a date of 26th December 1949, and the place is Ferrol. I have also put a copy in the Tug gallery.
Thanks , Paul.


----------



## capt cook (Nov 20, 2010)

*Englishman Crew 1949*

Paulh54
The person with specs is Les Andrews who later became Skipper
On J H Pigotts Tugs out of Immingham sadly passed away some time ago
Regards Pete.


----------

